# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Japanese typing...(I guess hirigana dont work in subjects?)

## Plastic-Saint

こんいちわ。
わたしわあめりかじんです。あなたわにほんじんですか。 
Ok, just thought I'd test japanese typing with something simple... 
**EDIT**im not really sure if this IME converted right or not... 
So, this is what it is supposed to say in english:: 
"hello.
I am an american. Are you japanese?"**

----------


## Pravit

I guess if you wanted to type only in hiragana.

----------


## omarsis

> こんいちわ。
> わたしわあめりかじんです。あなたわにほんじんですか。 
> Ok, just thought I'd test japanese typing with something simple... 
> **EDIT**im not really sure if this IME converted right or not... 
> So, this is what it is supposed to say in english:: 
> "hello.
> I am an american. Are you japanese?"**

 It should be like this: 
こんにちは
私はアメリカ人です。あなたは日本人ですか。
in IME, after typing a word, press space to convert it to kanji!

----------


## ST

Hehe, I can read this  :: 
Konnichiwa, watashi wa Ametica djin desu. Anata wa Niphon djin desu ka? 
I wonder, how to answer correctly…may be like this? 
-Ie, boku no kuni wa Roshia desu.

----------


## omarsis

> Hehe, I can read this 
> Konnichiwa, watashi wa Ametica djin desu. Anata wa Niphon djin desu ka? 
> I wonder, how to answer correctly…may be like this? 
> -Ie, boku no kuni wa Roshia desu.

 Yes, but it's "iie" 
いいえ、僕の国はロシアです。 
and... how would be that in Russian?

----------


## ST

so desu ka...  ::    *omarsis*?at Russian this will be:
Нет, моя страна-Россия. 
How many time did you study Japanese already?

----------


## omarsis

> How many time did you study Japanese already?

 I guess you're asking me how long I have been studying Japanese... Well, I think it was like a year and a half, then I tried to pick up Russian, but I gave up because it's too difficult and now I'm returning to Japanese   ::

----------


## ST

Hehe, I guess Japanese is more useful in usual life...computer games, movies, animation, music and so on….while Russian, I guess, can be found only in some USA-made movies about mafia and communists  ::

----------


## Plastic-Saint

Russian can be found in loads of Sci-Fi stuff...and science-related stuff... because Russian scientists are wicked cool! 
But yeah, imho, japanese is much more useful in dailey life in that it is part of the "gaming culture", Anime is mostly in Japanese(the only other language I have seen original-anime-style stuff in is English)...not that big of a fan of Japanese music tho... I like the old stuff from under the shogunate and before...but the modern stuff sucks, imho. ((I'm a heavy metal/industrial fan and I don't think there are any good japanese industrial bands..nothing that could compare to Rammstein or Oomph! anyways....)) 
--

----------


## omarsis

> Hehe, I guess Japanese is more useful in usual life...computer games, movies, animation, music and so on….while Russian, I guess, can be found only in some USA-made movies about mafia and communists

 I begun studying Russian not because it's usefulness, but because I like how it sounds  :P   

> Russian can be found in loads of Sci-Fi stuff...and science-related stuff...

 Can you give me some examples of that? Some movies perhaps?

----------


## Plastic-Saint

Well, there are russians on Stargate and Stargate Atlantis(although theyre not main roles..well..the one in atlantis is a semi-main role...lol..) 
And as for movies..really...they just seem to be in lots of Sci-Fi movies =\ I don't know any specifics that have them tho...

----------


## Plastic-Saint

^oh woops i forgot what we were tlaking about(Russian vs Russians lol) uhmmm normally Russian found in sci-fi stuff is just written .... or found when two russians are speaking to each other...or a russian scientist is thinking to himself outloud...again...no specific names...sorry... 
also, russian can be found in many games ...again...just written mostly...

----------


## canim77

ogenki desu ka... koko wa daibu ii tenki desu yo.... turkiye de natsu wa subarashiku te mo... 
saaa... 
nihongo mo wasurete shimaimashita...   ::   ::

----------


## ST

Hehe, natsu wa sugoi desu, shikashi, sore wa shiharaku desu  :: 
(hope you understend, what i mean  ::  )

----------


## canim77

::   hai wakatta... i forget my japanese.... renshuu o shinakereba narimasen no yo....    ::  My languages are so mixed ... i want to respond in turkish and in japanese, english, polish... offff ya! 
tsugi Russia-go - inshallah 
tonikaku - jya mata ne... istanbul kara

----------


## ST

僕　は　日本語　書く　得る！

----------

